

Why Did Google Buy Jaiku? - axiom
http://www.technologyreview.com/Biztech/19568/?a=f

======
dskhatri
Jaiku makes good sense in the mobile world where written (thumbed)
communication needs to be short. It can offer Google a good user-base from
which they can launch other mobices (1). Great for embedding ads, and for the
multi-lingual user-base

(1) MOBIle serviCES.. If I'm the first to coin this term, CC Attribution
please :P

------
joeguilmette
it seems pretty straightforward to me. my only hope is that they pay a bit of
attention to the physical design of the phone, and think outside the '40
buttons and a small screen' box.

